# Crazy metal drummer needed in toronto!



## nickname009 (Feb 19, 2006)

guitarist and vocalist in need of a crazy drummer! Heavy shit; death metal, metal, hardcore, tech etc. Must be able to pull off blast beats and crazy double bass as well as grooves to odd time signatures etc. We're 21-23. Got some rough tracks available for listening.


----------

